# What am I doing wrong



## Idrees (30/5/16)

Hi guys

So I'm not new to building and wicking, I have been doing so for quite some time on my STM.
I currently have a Goblin mini and I am having a hard time rebuilding and wicking on this tank
I sat most of last night trying to get it right but I had absolutely no luck.
I can install the coils just fine, although I really struggle to center them. The problem comes in when I start pulsing the coils to get the hot spots out, the coils start to warp and they seem to become smaller in diameter. 
My question is what am I doing wrong ?
I am using UD Kanthal A1 26g.


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/16)

what power are you pulsing the coils at ?

for centering coils i find the best thing to use is a screwdriver like this 

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



you can push the coils to the centre using the end of the screwdriver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (30/5/16)

When you are pulsing coils do so at low wattage. As the hotspots come out increase the wattage until you are happy.

I wick the same as in the video below, and it works great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Idrees (30/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> what power are you pulsing the coils at ?
> 
> for centering coils i find the best thing to use is a screwdriver like this
> 
> ...


I was pulsing at around 25w. I use those screwdrivers to wrap as well as to center. The coils always seem to move when pulsing.



kevkev said:


> When you are pulsing coils do so at low wattage. As the hotspots come out increase the wattage until you are happy.
> 
> I wick the same as in the video below, and it works great.



Thanks I will try this method for wicking.

One more issue I have, which I forgot to mention is that my coils dont seem to heat up at the same time, one is slower than the other, why is this ?


----------



## Clouder (30/5/16)

@Idrees firstly, you must make absolutely sure your coil legs and coils itself are identical in length and shape other wise one of the will be slightly higher or lower ohm that the other one.

Also, May I suggest maybe trying a think gauge of wire?


----------



## Idrees (30/5/16)

Clouder said:


> @Idrees firstly, you must make absolutely sure your coil legs and coils itself are identical in length and shape other wise one of the will be slightly higher or lower ohm that the other one.
> 
> Also, May I suggest maybe trying a think gauge of wire?


When wrapping the coils they are identical in wraps, I then fit the first coil tighten the screws up slightly and push the coil to center it, once centered, I tighten the screws, snip the leads and do the same for the other. I also install the coils as close to the posts as possible.
I only ever wrapped with 26g. I will buy some thicker gauge and try again.


----------



## brotiform (30/5/16)

@Idrees , have you got some pics of your coils and your current build? It would help us to identify what your issue may be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (30/5/16)

brotiform said:


> @Idrees , have you got some pics of your coils and your current build? It would help us to identify what your issue may be.


To be honest I got really frustrated and ripped it out, and got my STM out for now.
I will try again tonight and take a few pictures.


----------



## Alex (30/5/16)

Idrees said:


> When wrapping the coils they are identical in wraps, I then fit the first coil tighten the screws up slightly and push the coil to center it, once centered, I tighten the screws, snip the leads and do the same for the other. I also install the coils as close to the posts as possible.
> I only ever wrapped with 26g. I will buy some thicker gauge and try again.



Firstly, 26g is fine for easy coils. Secondly, once the coils are in place go back and re-tighten the screws.

The inner diameter does shrink slightly, I find this depends on how much tension is placed on the coil after adjusting the position. What I usually do is tighten the coils as close to the posts as possible, and then pull them out into position with the mandrel still inserted. This is done before firing them for the first time. If you are using a ceramic tweezer to compress the coils during heating, only apply a gentle pressure, or the coils will definitely collapse on you.

Here's a pic I found on the net...




source: https://za.pinterest.com/allenhays/coil-porn/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (30/5/16)

Alex said:


> Firstly, 26g is fine for easy coils. Secondly, once the coils are in place go back and re-tighten the screws.
> 
> The inner diameter does shrink slightly, I find this depends on how much tension is placed on the coil after adjusting the position. What I usually do is tighten the coils as close to the posts as possible, and then pull them out into position with the mandrel still inserted. This is done before firing them for the first time. If you are using a ceramic tweezer to compress the coils during heating, only apply a gentle pressure, or the coils will definitely collapse on you.


Do you tighten the screws completely and then adjust? I don't have a ceramic tweezer but I think I might be squeezing to tight when compressing the coils I did notice the outer wrap shrinking an almost looking like it shifted into the coil.
This is so much more complicated than building on the STM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (30/5/16)

Idrees said:


> Do you tighten the screws completely and then adjust? I don't have a ceramic tweezer but I think I might be squeezing to tight when compressing the coils I did notice the outer wrap shrinking an almost looking like it shifted into the coil.
> This is so much more complicated than building on the STM



I tighten the screws properly before adjusting, and then again after the coils have been "fired".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (30/5/16)

Alex said:


> I tighten the screws properly before adjusting, and then again after the coils have been "fired".


I will try this tonight, will take some pictures as well.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (30/5/16)

Check this thread as well... 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goblin-mini-how-to-wick.t14337/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Idrees (30/5/16)

Thanks @skola will sit tonight and make sure I get this right


----------



## brotiform (30/5/16)

Idrees said:


> Thanks @skola will sit tonight and make sure I get this right



Take your time , patience is key.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (30/5/16)

Hey @Idrees , seems that you have been given all the info you need to make another attempt already. Just thought I would give you some motivation in that I still find the Goblin a bit of a bastard to build on, but it's great when you finally get it. Don't give up, you'll come right sooner or later.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Idrees (30/5/16)

Patience is not one of my strongest points @brotiform, but I will try my best to keep calm 
@Stosta Thanks bud, its just extremely frustrating at times as I know how easy and simple it is to build on the STM. I just hope its sooner rather than later lol  I really love the flavor from this tank, I will keep trying till I get it right.


----------



## Stosta (30/5/16)

Idrees said:


> Patience is not one of my strongest points @brotiform, but I will try my best to keep calm
> @Stosta Thanks bud, its just extremely frustrating at times as I know how easy and simple it is to build on the STM. I just hope its sooner rather than later lol  I really love the flavor from this tank, I will keep trying till I get it right.


Haha! Don't worry, I have the patience of a... Well, let's just say I don't have any of it too! Took me a long time to get the build in it, then the one coil wouldn't read, then it hit dry, then it started dumping juice. But then I got it right, and it's easy from there.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/5/16)

I second Alex... sounds like you need more tension on those coils so they dont warp as much. Building close to the posts and pulling them out while centering does wonders it really does. I like to give them a little 2 second pulse just before pullingn them back makes things less springy. 

All the best. Like riding a bicycle once you get it right you always get it right. I went through sooooo much wire and wick with my Griffin....


----------



## Idrees (30/5/16)

Thanks @Stosta, at least I know im not the only one lol.
@Lord Vetinari I will try my best to use all the info and techniques from this thread to get the best results. When you talk of tension do you mean the coils being screwed to the post holes really tight or wrapping the coils really tight?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/5/16)

Wrapping tight @Idrees


----------



## Idrees (30/5/16)

I have seen a video where the guy takes a flat nose pliers and pulls one of the coils leads while holding the other lead to give it more tension, I think I will try this.
Thanks @Lord Vetinari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (31/5/16)

So after four failed attempts last night I finally ended up with this 











Glowing nice and even




Wicked- I did shorten the wicks a little more.








Filled her up with some yumminess




And here is the result 




Thanks so much to all you wonderful people for the help and encouragement, I will keep practicing until I can become a coil master 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre (31/5/16)

Idrees said:


> So after four failed attempts last night I finally ended up with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great coiling!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kevkev (31/5/16)

Idrees said:


> So after four failed attempts last night I finally ended up with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done, very neat! Enjoy!


----------



## Idrees (31/5/16)

Thank you @Andre and @kevkev


----------

